# Плохой ответ в регистре "фагот"



## chemicus (29 Апр 2020)

Уважаемые форумчане, 

Хотелось бы спросить про возможные причины плохого ответа низких голосов в фаготе у Firotti Eroica. Получается, что чем ниже голос, тем сильне приходится вести мех, чтобы услышать его на адекватной громкости. Ну и самые низкие (большая октава, если не путаю) звучат как бы с таким "придыханием", шипением.
Какие причины исключены в результате осмотра:
1. Неплотное прилегание резонатора с фаготными голосами. Все прилегает там плотно, если перестараться и сильно закрутить болты, то перестает работать регистровая машинка - видимо шторки пережимаются.
2. Плохое воскование голосов. Нет, все там путем, мастика лежит ровно, да и в противном случае были бы посторонние шумы слышны. А так - просто тиховато, но звучание чистое.
3. Залоги не в порядке. Залоги вроде на месте, не отвисают. Хотя я и не эксперт в этом. Могу сфотографировать, если коо-нибудь готов проконсультировать.
4. Просто большой расход воздуха инструментом. Расход воздуха в норме на верхних нотах фагота, а также и на других регистрах.

Что еще приходит в голову...
1. БОльшие зазоры между планкой и голосом в низких нотах фагота. Честно говоря, я не эксперт, могу сфотографировать и сюда выложить. Даже если это так, то есть ли способы это исправить, не выдирая планку из резонатора и без покупки нового иструмента?
2. ... пока вроде все


Заранее спасибо!


----------



## nidogopp43 (29 Апр 2020)

Не надо ждать ничего, от этого инструмента. Хотя бы звук есть у фагота...это уже хорошо))) В Вашем случае инструмент любительский, для музицирования дома или для друзей. Короче... на серьезный конкурс с таким не ездят! Его можно держать вторым ("поджопник", который не жалко). Теперь по проблеме: Голоса ширпотреб! Поможет сбивка планок! Но! Целесообразна ли она на инструменте такого уровня? НЕТ! Если есть много денег можно сделать! А лучше прикупить другой инструмент. Это если коротко))))


----------



## chemicus (30 Апр 2020)

Спасибо за ответ!

Про конкурсы я и не спрашивал. Действительно, данный инструмент я использую для игры, что говорится, "по фану" - в принципе, это и есть та единственная причина, по которой я играю на этом кнопочнике. Понятно, что никакого пиано он мне не выдаст и так далее. 
Однако же я не верю, что этот фиротти не был способен отвечать фаготом ровно с фабрики и даже 10 лет назад (произведен в 80-е). Неужели голоса могут искривиться от времени/интенсивной игры?


----------



## vev (30 Апр 2020)

chemicus, 

OK. Инструмент - изначально дрова, но... Что можно советовать, если мы его не видим? Шлите фото для начала


----------



## chemicus (6 Май 2020)

Здравствуйте, товарищи!
Фотографии будут в субботу этой недели.

Спасибо


----------



## chemicus (7 Май 2020)

Итак, выкладываю фотографии с момента снятия резонаторов, несущих фаготные голоса. 
Заранее прошу извинить, если что-то где-то не в фокусе - для таких моментов я старался выхватывать голоса группками по 2-3 в макросъёмке. Дополнительно менял ракурсы чтобы дать некое более объёмное представление.

P.S: на некоторых фотографиях вы увидите залоги, не до конца закрывающие щели голосов. Так оно и надо? Не влияет ли это на расход воздуха при нажимании кнопки, соответствующей этой ноте?


----------



## chemicus (7 Май 2020)

В продолжение поста выше


----------



## vev (7 Май 2020)

chemicus,
столь детально (!) не надо бы... лучше бы побольше глубину резкости сделать. Там и на общем виде резонатора будет видно...

На первый взгляд: как и говорили - "дрова". Причем "дрова" повидавшие на своем веку много чего.
Откуда там так много грязи? Я бы сказал, что дерьмо в голосовой планке и есть причина плохого ответа. Лезвие и сжатый воздух могут помочь, по-моему.

Качество и сохранность голосов - не айс. И ржавчина и замена напаек и неправильная установка голоса... Про залоги вообще молчу. Клей от залогов точно попал в голоса...
Поискали б чтоньть более разумное. Фиротти и в момент рождение был дерьмом, а теперь его характер радикальнейшим образом ухудшился.

Залог должен перекрывать все окно, чтобы предотвратить обратный ток воздуха, но это не самая большая проблема этого "инструмента"


Вторая порция картинок производит еще более тягостное впечатление.... Его что, в тазу на полгода замачивали? Там же плесень, а Вы ей дышите...


----------



## chemicus (7 Май 2020)

vev написал(а):


> chemicus,
> столь детально (!) не надо бы... лучше бы побольше глубину резкости сделать. Там и на общем виде резонатора будет видно...
> 
> На первый взгляд: как и говорили - "дрова". Причем "дрова" повидавшие на своем веку много чего.
> ...



Спасибо за столь оперативный ответ, vev !

Извините, товарищи, я фотоаппарат хороший в первый раз в жизни в руках держал, отсюда и промахи с резкостью и т.д.

А можете, пожалуйста, написать номер фото, где вы заметили грязь? И насчёт почистить, с воздухом понятно, а что лезвием-то делать требуется? Есть ли советы насчёт того, как убрать плесень - перевосковка очевидна, бросить всё в огонь тоже.

Насчёт чего-то более толкового. Недавно попался на вид очень, очень холёный Hohner Morino Artiste X 1974 года выпуска (там еще выборка без переключателя и вверх ногами) - думал его взять, так как ломаная дека и все дела, однако стоил он полторы тысячи евро и пока я думал, его уже продали. Это потеря?


Спасибо!


----------



## vev (7 Май 2020)

chemicus, 
вкратце. Обломком лезвия вычищают грязь из под язычка ближе к клепке.
Грязь там повсюду. Окна по контуру в каком-то дерьме. Значит и дальше все в том же виде.

По поводу Hohner я бы не напрягался. Не стоит он того...
Про выбор: а для чего инструмент? Что и на каком уровне исполнять?


----------



## nidogopp43 (7 Май 2020)

Извините, товарищи, я фотоаппарат хороший в первый раз в жизни в руках держал, отсюда и промахи с резкостью и т.д.
Вот это пожалуй и все, что порадовало в этой теме)))) "Дрова"! Я об этом сказал в первом посте. Далее, не вижу смысла продолжать тему. Меняйте инструмент, если из этого выросли. Coda!


----------



## vev (7 Май 2020)

, 

Пришел поручик Денис и все опошлил 
А я то ломал голову, как помягше человека расстроить


----------



## nidogopp43 (7 Май 2020)

Евгений! Человеки начинают ответ инструмента сравнивать тогда, когда что-то другое в руках подержат. В данной ситуации, мне предлагают поиграть в ромашку. Неужели с фабрики лет ...цать назад, когда его (инструмент) выпустили он имел идеальный ответ и так от времени сдулся? А может и не сдулся? А в друг и не имел? Или все же что-то было? В такой ситуации лично я бегу Бекицер на рынок, покупаю гуся и начинаю ему еб...ть мозги, причем сколько угодно. Вот такая вот арифметика)))


----------



## vev (7 Май 2020)

chemicus, 

Денис эмоционально, как и большинство музыкантов, высказал то, что здесь Вы услышите еще не раз по поводу "инструмента". Может быть, в чуть завуалированном виде... 
Увы, но "ответ" здесь реально ни при чем. Здесь, как в отчете врача скорой помощи: "Ушиб всей бабки об Каширское шоссе"  
Меняйте на то, что является инструментом


----------



## chemicus (7 Май 2020)

vev , 
А чего ж тут расстраиваться, все и так ясно.
Я исполнитель-любитель, люблю поимпровизировать и поиграть произведения Власова - для себя, прям-таки тащусь от ритма и звучания как раз-таки на регистре "фагот".
Присматриваю себе что-нибудь постоянно на замену. Из главных критериев - лёгкость (хотя я и бас хороший люблю) и наличие фагота в ломаной деке, ну еще розлив минимальный.
Ожна из моих "мечт" - новый АККО ЭКСПРОМТ. Если у кого-либо что-либо на примете есть в диапазоне до 1500€ - пишите.


----------



## vev (7 Май 2020)

chemicus, 
Ломаная дека в этом ценовом диапазоне.... Едва ли...


----------



## chemicus (7 Май 2020)

vev написал(а):


> chemicus,
> Ломаная дека в этом ценовом диапазоне.... Едва ли...



Ну ладно, тогда просто чтобы фагот хорошо звучал


----------



## vev (7 Май 2020)

chemicus, 
Вы пытаетесь получить совет по российскому рынку? Зачем он Вам? в Ваших краях другие реалии.
Как по мне, так хороший фагот - это фагот в ломаной деке.


----------



## chemicus (8 Май 2020)

vev Спасибо за информацию. Буду зарабатывать и искать!
Ксатти, раз вы разбираетесь так хорошо, можете ли что-либо про эту марку сказать? (Прикрепил скриншоты)
У меня одного ощущения некоей цыганщины от всех этих инкрустаций на корпусе инструмента?
(Извините за оффтоп)


----------



## vev (8 Май 2020)

chemicus, 
дайте ссылку. Ничерта не видно потроха


----------



## chemicus (8 Май 2020)

Musikinstrumente und Zubehör gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


eBay Kleinanzeigen: Musikinstrumente und Zubehör gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Heidelberg finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## chemicus (8 Май 2020)

Ну, как я понимаю, голоса в нем лучше, чем у меня выглядят.

Кстати, тут меня осенило. Когда только начинал играть на этом фиротти, жена жаловалась, что от меня пахнет старым дедом! 
Дело, как понимаю, в грибках на резонаторе. Попробую смыть какой-нибудь неполярной органикой, чтоб мастику не покорежить. Надо же заниматься, пока не приобрел новый инструмент!


----------



## vev (8 Май 2020)

chemicus,

марку не знаю. Смущает несколько перекос кнопок в правой (возможно снято так). Голоса и потроха выглядят добротно.
Сходу смущает количество регистров и то, какие они.... Нет отдельно флейты и кларнета... Из 15 комбинаций есть только 11.


Это с чего же неполярщина воск то пожалеет?????? Мой опыт работы с органикой скорее говорит о том, что должен почти во всем растворяться: гексаны/гептаны, хлороформ, ацетон, ДМСО со свистом... Этанол какойньть не должен особо брать ИМХО
Не надо изобретать велосипед. Помойка его давно ждет


----------



## ugly (8 Май 2020)

chemicus написал(а):


> У меня одного ощущения некоей цыганщины от всех этих инкрустаций на корпусе инструмента?


Это стиль такой, эстрадный...
Чисто по фоткам - неплохой инструмент, даже бас в ломаной дэке. А как будет в игре, то хз.


----------



## vev (8 Май 2020)

ugly, 
кассотто в басу.... Оно, конечно, приколько, но у итальянцев бас итак не айс...


----------



## Maestro V.D. (8 Май 2020)

vev написал(а):


> chemicus,
> 
> марку не знаю. Смущает несколько перекос кнопок в правой (возможно снято так). Голоса и потроха выглядят добротно.
> Сходу смущает количество регистров и то, какие они.... Нет отдельно флейты и кларнета... Из 15 комбинаций есть только 11.


В нем 13 переключателей, два из которых, я так понял, полностью закрывают все шторки (mute). Впервые такое вижу...


----------



## vev (8 Май 2020)

Maestro V.D.,
это просто сурдина. Там при снятой ажурке видно ее перключатель


вилка по центру


----------



## chemicus (8 Май 2020)

vev написал(а):


> chemicus,
> 
> марку не знаю. Смущает несколько перекос кнопок в правой (возможно снято так). Голоса и потроха выглядят добротно.
> Сходу смущает количество регистров и то, какие они.... Нет отдельно флейты и кларнета... Из 15 комбинаций есть только 11.
> ...



Да, чего-то меня затмило когда писал
Изопропанолом/этанолом или метанолом попробовать хотел.


----------



## Виктор125 (9 Май 2020)

Добрый день! Жаль, что пришлось расстроить человека не имеющего возможности иметь хороший инструмент, который не будет так нагружать мозг! Хотя вполне достаточно чтобы инструмент имел внешний вид приличный и целый мех и если у вашего инструмента эти два главных требования есть и вас это устраивает то внутренности проще полностью разобрать очистить городошницы от го голосов и восковой заливки положив на 10 мин в морозилку чтобы это было почище и быстрее, все залоги снять и почистить голоса от грязи и устранить ржавчину и натереть мягким графитовым карандашом. Продуть голоса добиться минимального ответа на дувачке и поновой произвести их заливку! С остальными поступить так же и останется только настроить все как вам захочется с любой точностью настроить разлив по желанию собрать и устранить утечки воздуха и инструмент будет как новый именно так я поступаю с такими старыми аппаратами и они начинают играть! Просто нужно иметь желание и умение работать с инструментами и иметь терпение и он будет играть очень прилично!


----------



## vev (9 Май 2020)

Виктор125, 

Есть инструменты, у которых есть потенциал и ради которых можно предпринимать усилия. Здесь смысла нет. Если есть возможность играть на хорошем инструменте, то надо ей пользоваться и получать удовольствие, а не заниматься онанизмом с реанимацией дров ИМХО


----------



## chemicus (9 Май 2020)

Виктор125 написал(а):


> Хотя вполне достаточно чтобы инструмент имел внешний вид приличный и целый мех и если у вашего инструмента эти два главных требования есть и вас это устраивает то внутренности проще полностью разобрать очистить городошницы от голосов и восковой заливки положив на 10 мин в морозилку чтобы это было почище и быстрее, все залоги снять и почистить голоса от грязи и устранить ржавчину и натереть мягким графитовым карандашом. Продуть голоса добиться минимального ответа на дувачке и по новой произвести их заливку!


Если положу в морозилку, то голоса сами из резонаторов повыпадают?


----------

